# Nach baselayout2-Umstellung:wo setzt man den Default Editor?

## Duncan Mac Leod

Ich möchte den Default Editor systemweit auf vi setzen, denn nach der baselayout2-Umstellung steht der plötzlich auf nano.

Aber ich finde den Eintrag nirgendwo...Last edited by Duncan Mac Leod on Sun Oct 02, 2011 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

> Ich möchte den Default Editor systemweit auf vi setzen, denn nach der baselayout2-Umstellung steht der plötzlich auf nano.
> 
> Aber ich finde den Eintrag nirgendwo...

 

OK - hab's gefunden -> ist jetzt in /etc/profile

----------

## duderino

Hallo,

eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre /etc/env.d/99editor  mit folgendem Inhalt anzulegen.

EDITOR="/usr/bin/DEIN_EDITOR"

Siehe auch:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml

unter Punkt 2.9

Grüße

Lord Igzorn

----------

## Josef.95

 *duderino wrote:*   

> eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre /etc/env.d/99editor mit folgendem Inhalt anzulegen.
> 
> EDITOR="/usr/bin/DEIN_EDITOR" 

 

Jo, dies sollte mitlerweile auch mit eselect möglich sein, siehe 

```
eselect editor
```

----------

